# Ultimate Prop Builder's Workshop



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I've been surfing around trying to get an idea of how a decent workshop should be set up. There are endless sites that list what you need for a *woodworking* shop but zip, zero, nada for a workshop that we'd all enjoy: a* Prop Builder's* Workshop. So, to selfishly help myself , I set up this thread so we can collect ideas of what equipment, set-up or just about anything that would be required in the prop builder's *ultimate *workshop.

_So, to start this off. This is the basics list I've pulled together so far:_

Spray painting area 
Upright lumber storage
Workbench
Sawhorses for the ripping of lumber
Assembly table
Miter saw
Band saw
Sanding station
Utility sink
Dust control system
Exhaust fan for window
Slat wall system and some peg board walls
Storage shelving

_Hand tools:_

Cordless drill
Jig saw
Dremel
Cordless circular saw
Glue gun

I know I missing loads of key ingredients. Please help me


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Solder station


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

A place to keep pvc couplings would be nice


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Whole bunch more*

Lathe
Drill press
Mill

I have.

Chop saw. 
Table saw
Jig Saw
Arc Welder. Wish it were a Mig or Tig
Butane torch. Big and small.
Various soldering units.
Compressor
Grinder
Vise
Various hand tools. Cordless and not.
Portable tool box.

And no more room in my garage for the first three things I really want.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

hot wire 
electric knife
rasp


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

A refrigerator for cold "refreshments"!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, great suggestions. My list is becoming much improved. 

*Spinman1949:* I'm rather new at this so I wasn't sure how these tools are used in prop building: _Lathe, mill, compressor and the butane torches._ What do you use these for?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Those of you that already have a workshop, could you post pictures of it? That would really help to see how it's set-up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

don't forget the vac-forming table, molding, and casting stations.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> A refrigerator for cold "refreshments"!


Lets add a radio or stereo for music.

The one thing I wish I had more of was floor space! The more the better, makes it much easier to work on projects if you can work on all sides at once without having to keep rotating or moving the project around.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Bear said:


> don't forget the vac-forming table, molding, and casting stations.


I was looking at what a vacu-form is. It's looks very cool. In what ways do you use it? The molding and casting area is another great idea


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a TV in my work areas..it helps if you're a college football or a Red Sox fan

also, don't forget the first aid kit and fire extinguisher


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been trying to talk my wife into a plasma cutter....very cool....As it is now I have NO room left in the garage. Hmmmmmm maybe I talk her into letting me take over the living room for a workspace. heheheHAHAHAHA...that one even made me laugh


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a space outside to stack wood so it rots ..might be an idea for you


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm actually getting a floor mounted metal bender for Christmas. Bends square, flat and round stock. Picking up the scroll attachment that goes with it. Hoping to take a crack at making some wrought iron looking designs.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Add: 

Hot wire for cutting styrofoam
wood burning tool for carving into styrofoam

large layout table

over head lighting

magnifying glass with moveable lighting for the small detail work

extension cord holders, and a lot of plug ins.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Air compressor
Airbrush for details
Sprayer for larger work

Wire - lots and lots of wire
(baling wire as well as electrical of many guages)

Clamps - bar clamps, C-clamps, spring clamps, as well as at least one large bench clamp
...and a vice.

Lots of flavors of adhesive...all the way from light spray adhesive to JB Weld

Plenty of LED's...and resistors...and batteries!!

Crates of disposable rubber glove.

Stepstool, ladder, and a low scaffolding (to walk back and forth while working on the taller stuff) - if you're under 6 1/2 feet tall, that is.

Did I mention batteries??

A camera - all too often I forget to take pictures of projects part way through...and then wish I had.
Need a camera that stays in the workshop, and is easy to grab.

Plenty of ceiling mounted hooks...strong ones. I suppose you could even hang a prop from one of them.


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

*If i can find my workshop, I'd take a picture of it..!!*



Terra said:


> Those of you that already have a workshop, could you post pictures of it? That would really help to see how it's set-up.


Terra, I think we all would take pics of our workshop if we can find it under all of our projects that are covering it up..LOL..  Also don't forget a coffee maker (yeah i know lazy), Heat gun, small bins for small parts & etc.. most of the times you can find file cabinets companys throw out they make great storage drawers for stuff. an older computer to browse *HALLOWEEN FORUM..!!* while waiting for those adhesives to dry..LOL... how about a cone of silence when we mess up projects and have to redo them and yell SON OF &^%$#$ ..LOL.. Cone of silence= get smart show/movie.. in case no one got that..LOL..


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*What can't you do with a lathe and a mill !*

Take a look at this articulated neck. 

It was done by one of the members in the effects lab. 

Torch is for soldering and or brazing. 

Compressor for pneumatics and tools like a hand grinder. Oh! and keeping the right pressure in my tires. Thx OBAMA LOL!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The most appreciated features in my studio are:

storage...lots of storage
utility sink
ventilation system
heavy duty vacuum system 
carpeted area for non messy projects
concrete floor area for messy projects
things that make me smile
a clock to ignore
a phone to ignore (if you want)
a door to close the world out (if you want)
a television to occupy my husband (can't close him out)
his and her work areas (saves your marriage)
curtains to hide the mess (in his storage area - wink)
a laundry basket that my dog insists on sleeping in
long counters that are stain resistant
counters you can mess up
clamps (lots), adjustable vice, a Dremel, Dremel drill press, miter box, heated foam cutter

Here is a link to some pictures of my workshop. 


madameturlock/Studio B - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

There are two storage areas with shelves (his and hers areas), a large cabinet, and a lot of labeled drawers so I can find things. We installed the vent fan for a paint area and the utility sink this fall. They are a fabulous features. 

My shop is in the basement so we left an area of flooring that is concrete...for messy projects. I'm fortunate to have a large indoor area. If we didn't enjoy our hobbies so much we would probably move into a Condo and simplify our life.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

old pics I did clean up but with the holidays its pretty messed up again
















Good idea of work shop gone bad


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Omg !!!*

I thought my garage looked bad.

OK I am off this week, and tomorrow I am definitely cleaning the garage. Your mess inspired/ashamed me into action. LOL !!!

Oh and by the way.

Isn't a fan and a powered snow blower an example of an oxymoron?

Not to mention that kudo's to me for even recognising what that red machine is. LOL !!!

It's freakin raining in San Diego. And I am talkin real rain !!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't pick on slightlymad, he just organizes in his own way (giggle). That's why we have separate storage areas with curtains in our workshop and I "never" go into the garage at home. That way I don't have to nag and my blood pressure stays constant. My family calls me Martha Stewart when it comes to organization...we just have different work and organization styles. I can't believe I even married the guy, but it's been 37 years. So don't worry slightly mad, Madame Turlock understands your organization style.


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

Still doesn't answer the fan and the snow machine being in close proximty to each other. It is just wrong. LOL !!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow, you are all so terrific! Please keep these great ideas _(and pictures)_ coming!

*Madame Turlock:* OK, I thought I was into organization but I can't hold a candle to you. Your workshop is BEEautiful! *Slightly Mad*.....eh, not so much


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

This almost looks like my garage except I DO leave a path from the front to the back and I don't have a snowblower taking up space...I have a huge sewer cleaner.
I don't know how it's even possible to build props without all these tools and supplies....or I should say my husband thinks that


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*In the beginning....*

one hammer (loose head)
One screwdriver
One electric drill
Rt. & Left aviation tin snips
Circular saw
Dremel
Milwaukee Sawzall
Milwaukee cabinent maker angle drill (corded)
These were my first tools to own to build my haunted house. I had a tinshop full of other tools when, if needed, a 36" squaring sheer, an 8 ft brake (bends sheet metal , a lockformer (creates a pocket to hammer 1/4" tin edge into to make ductwork or a tin box.
The first thing I ruined was the little Dremel, I over used it like a big grinder, it fell apart.
I used to hammer everything together, then those walls and floors would flex and expose nail heads so I began my screwing career. I had to get a battery drill, later a Maketa battery angle drill, very handy for building weird stuff.
My Dad had a Hi-jack it's like an over-sized car jack that you add parts to the mast to lift heavy things up to 13 foot high as you go, very usefull, it's gone now, one of the most valuable tools sold at his auction.
Then my neighbor the ornamental blacksmith convinced me to buy a welder, then a 4 1/2" grinder , a 2 pound hammer for convincing metal I thought it should bend how I wanted it to look.
Vise grip clamps all sizes were really necesarry too.
After 20 years of the house here I inherited my Dad's shop then it needed a new roof, new wiring, insulation, all of this is almost completed 2 years later so now I have 4 locations to look for my tools here plus an 1,500 sq. foot building 5 blocks away to look for tools in.
I have been a tool user since I was 3 or 4 yrs. old.
I drive back and forth alot now.
Looking for tools, self-testing for alzheimers.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

A supply of tarps or plastic sheets to keep paint and other drippings from landing all over everything... spot lights to see certain areas of your prop where it might be shadowed from a big overhead... And shelves. Sometimes an overlooked aspect, but if you plan on making them beforehand it will save lots of time trying to stack and find storage around the house


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I drive back and forth alot now.
> Looking for tools, self-testing for alzheimers.


I know that feeling...

I find myself using a tool in the morning then buying a new one in the afternoon at Lowes because I can't remember where I left the tool at earlier in the day.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Diabolik said:


> I'm actually getting a floor mounted metal bender for Christmas. Bends square, flat and round stock. Picking up the scroll attachment that goes with it. Hoping to take a crack at making some wrought iron looking designs.


That thing is COOOL! The strong props you could crank out with that bad boy! 

Not sure if this is exactly what you are getting but this link has a video that has me drooling: Metal Bending Tools,Universal Fabricator, Metal Fabrication, Pipe Bender, Tube Bender,


Here's the scrolling attachment vid:
Metal Bending Tools,Universal Bender, Pipe Bender, Tube Bender, Compact Bender


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Terra said:


> That thing is COOOL! The strong props you could crank out with that bad boy!
> 
> Not sure if this is exactly what you are getting but this link has a video that has me drooling: Metal Bending Tools,Universal Fabricator, Metal Fabrication, Pipe Bender, Tube Bender,
> 
> ...


Yep, it is pretty much that same thing, only it is manually powered, does not have the hydraulic power pac and all of those attachments included. It is from Northen Tool.


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

Terra said:


> Those of you that already have a workshop, could you post pictures of it? That would really help to see how it's set-up.


Hey guys.. here are my shop pics.. excuse the bit of mess  but its not a shop if its not messy..LOL.. click on shop pics in album area..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_*GOP Party Pros:*_ Wow, you have such a great set-up. Very helpful. In picture #7, what is the tool that is attached to the yellow hose that is hanging?


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

Terra said:


> _*GOP Party Pros:*_ Wow, you have such a great set-up. Very helpful. In picture #7, what is the tool that is attached to the yellow hose that is hanging?


the black coiled hose on it , Thats for an airbrush.. yellow hose is connected to an adjustable regulator so i can adjust the air pressure on the the yellow line....while the other main line is free to have full pressure for air tools, air gun,etc...


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Thats right if your not making a mess you aint building

My snow blower likes to feel the wind in its hair

At one time my shop had the touch of martha stewart (who my wife claims i am the male version of) but now there is just to much stuff


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Yeah right !!*

Your snow blower blows snow, and your fan blows air, and never the twain shall meet.

Nice try but it ain't passin wind. LOL !!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

BIG Ass air compressor for testing of pnuematics and running pneumatic tools like impact guns , sprayers etc.

Worm Saw for ripping through that lumber


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Prop storage
lots of plug-ins, think you have enough ,then double that number
area just for testing Props
Wi-Fi or dsl for computer
Shop computer with VSA or other
Plastic bins for storage of motors and servos
solder station
Shop Vac
Left & right handed screw drivers LOL
Cussing jar (pays for the screwed up prop u just did)
PVC storage racks
Fly tyers magnifying glass


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Terra said:


> Okay, I've been surfing around trying to get an idea of how a decent workshop should be set up. There are endless sites that list what you need for a *woodworking* shop but zip, zero, nada for a workshop that we'd all enjoy: a* Prop Builder's* Workshop. So, to selfishly help myself , I set up this thread so we can collect ideas of what equipment, set-up or just about anything that would be required in the prop builder's *ultimate *workshop.
> 
> A BANK ACCOUNT!
> 
> This way I could just pay Terra to make stuff for me!!!!


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Just scored from neighbor*

Check out the bins my neighbor just gave me for free !!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Sweet>>>>>>>


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

spinman1949 said:


> Check out the bins my neighbor just gave me for free !!!


What a great score. Those are worth a pretty penny. Add a couple of racks to the side to hold metal stock and all-thread and you've got a great storehouse. 

Another suggestion for the home prop builder is HARDWARE of any kind. nuts, bolts, washers, springs. Get signed up for Harbor Freight catalogs if you are not already. they sell all kinds of great hardware assortments. Everything from from fuses to O-rings. Many times they put these assortments on salt for 60-70 % off. 

Right now you can get 40 assorted hose radiator clamps for $2.99 in the store.


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Harbor Freight*

Yup got one about 14 miles away. 

Sometimes quality is so so. I stay away from them for tools, but I got a good deal on welding gloves and a auto darkening helmet there. 

The place that is very good for all kinds of stuff, is Industrial Liquidators. Great prices on hardware, electricasl connectors, motors, and stuff you never see. Even batteries like sealed rechargeable 12 volt.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

spinman what a great neighbor you have. I love organization bins...it's almost like a fetish (giggle). Anyway one thing I forgot to mention in my earlier post is to have plenty of plugins and circuits so you aren't overloading your power supply. And if you are using an air compressor be sure to turn it off after you use it. I was working alone in the studio one night after watching something creepy on TV. My husband left the air compressor on and when it clicked on to release the air pressure I just about had a heart attack. So I count turning off the air compressor as a shop safety issue, or anti-divorce measure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

spinman1949 said:


> Check out the bins my neighbor just gave me for free !!!


I could sure find a home for that!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey kids, I've been following this thread because I'm about to get started outfitting my new garage. I'm going to post pics as I go and ask for feedback along the way. I'll be Terra's guinea pig Here's what I have planned so far.

10' x 3' bench on a hinge with recess for miter saw
Vacuform table for up to 3' x 4' pulls (will be under the hinged bench)
Full kitchen stove (stove for melting, oven for baking powder coat)
Corner desk with low hung lights for sculpting and airbrush
60-80 compressor w/drop lines around the garage and an airbrush regulator at the desk
Small winch for lifting heavy casts
Racks for anodizing vats
heat and a/c
epoxy floor for when I spill stuff


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

rnrkid said:


> Hey kids, I've been following this thread because I'm about to get started outfitting my new garage. I'm going to post pics as I go and ask for feedback along the way. I'll be Terra's guinea pig Here's what I have planned so far.
> 
> 10' x 3' bench on a hinge with recess for miter saw
> Vacuform table for up to 3' x 4' pulls (will be under the hinged bench)
> ...


Sure, you can be my guinea pig 

That stuff sounds great. I'm gonna do the air hose drop lines too. I loved what I saw from GOP Party Pro's workshop and I've already got the compressor...

I was wondering about the 10' X 3' bench. The recessed part with the miter saw in particular. Is that something you can buy? If so, could you post a picture or a link? I can't visualize what it would look like. The recessed part sounds like a really good idea. I was going to give the miter saw its own table but your idea sounds like a space-saver.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

What I was planning Terra, is a lift out section that the saw would drop into. I would build a tray that was recessed about 3 1/2" below the work surface of the rest of the bench. Then I would build a drop in tray like the leaf from an expandable dining room table to fill that section in when the saw isn't in use. I'll have some marks on the bench for measurments as well.

As for the Air hoses, I saw a "line kit in a box" set somewhere. It came with quick connect fittings, brackets, and 50' of airline. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*box-in your air compessor*

In a sound-proof setting but not air-proof.
My air compressor for my haunted house is in a seperate little building and I almost can't hear it when it runs. (I know what to listen for, it could pass as a motor in the parking lot close by)
The first compessor I bought was SO Noisey! I could not believe it!
When my Dad designed his shop (now mine) he made it have higher than 8 foot ceilings so he could rotate an 8 foot long sheet of sheet metal without hiting the ceiling.
I sometimes make long display items and having a few extra inches above you helps , even though it will be costly.
I have a room just for sawing wood because sawdust is insidious! It will permiate it's way on to everything else.
I am avoiding hanging my tools on the wall, making it less attractive for anyone thinking of breaking in and stealing the tools. If they can't see them, maybe it's not worth their effort?
The time it would take for them to open numerous mystery tool boxes and look on shelves might just crimp their style.
I wired a man's shop a few years ago in steel conduit, a chew-proof method, sorry squirels, rats. Mine is wired the same way.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> In a sound-proof setting but not air-proof.
> My air compressor for my haunted house is in a seperate little building and I almost can't hear it when it runs.
> I am avoiding hanging my tools on the wall, making it less attractive for anyone thinking of breaking in and stealing the tools. If they can't see them, maybe it's not worth their effort?


Oh, I definately plan on building a room for my compressor. I'll vent it into the attic so it won't overheat. I have a small pancake compressor, and that think will rattle your teeth...let alone a 80 gallon. One time I was working in a spare bedroom with it and forgot to unplug it. It kicked on at 2 in the morning and scared the hell out of us!

As for the tools on the walls, I know where you're coming from. When I designed the garage, I put windows on the house side only. If anyone goes near the windows or doors two motion detector lights kicked on and it's instant daylight. I may tint the windows as well. I really don't need the neighbors seeing corpse props hanging from the ceiling


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had to replace the windows that are in the basement (_where my workshop will be_) and a cop friend told me to replace them with laminated glass windows. I'm so glad he suggested that! Not only does it help cut down the sound, but a thief could wail on the window with a bat and he's not going to break through. Good investment. I think they were each $400 for a 48" X 48" and $150 to install.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Nice big windows. Must let in a good amount of light. I'll have to add a ton of lights to my workshop.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd get a computer of laptop or something to research what your going to make


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you all think of this? I was in Home Depot and the tool guy showed me this. I thought it could come in handy building props. It says it scrapes (_like peeling apart glued items_), sands into tight corners/edges, grinds and cuts wood, drywall and grout. It is like a tiny _*oscillating*_ saw. It's $100.










Here's the site that has videos of it action: Multi-Max? / Model: Multi-Max


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Terra said:


> What do you all think of this? I was in Home Depot and the tool guy showed me this. I thought it could come in handy building props.


Those are pretty cool. I think they were much more expensive when they first came out. I remeber seeing a non-dremel brand for about $300. Nice little tool for fine detail work. I think I'm going to grab one of these.

Amazon.com: Dremel 220-01 Rotary Tool Work Station: Home Improvement


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Yes, But Does It Cut toenails?*

Just kidding. What kind of a blade does this saw use? Circular? Or otherwise?
What do the blades cost?
I got rid of my first 4 inch grinder because that particular model only could use a certain brand of cut off wheel and they were $3.00 each, 18 years ago!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

DREMEL 6300-01 Multi-Max Oscillating Tool Kit | AceToolOnline.com

Looks like it uses a half moon or straight blade for around 7-10.00 each


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

rnrkid said:


> I think I'm going to grab one of these.
> 
> Amazon.com: Dremel 220-01 Rotary Tool Work Station: Home Improvement


My Dad gave me one and I've never took the time to think how I could use it. To save workshop budget money, I think I'll set this up as my drill press and give it a try.

I believe I will go ahead and get the Multi-Max. It has a flush cut attachment that I could have used 20 times in the past... 

*Gym*, I'll let you know if it works on the hubby's toenails... 

Progress update: I have laid out the basic design for the workshop and have gotten two 5 gal. buckets of Drylok to paint the foundation walls. Then I will paint over that a nice gold color to give the room a bit of a finished feel and warm it up a bit. Next week hubby and I will build some countertop space, peg board walls and shelving. Here's the plan outline so far. Please, feel free to give me suggestions for improvement.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice set-up Terra. So you're starting soon, huh? Sounds like a race!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Terra.*

I don't seem to see an area that a spare bed or cot could be set up for Halloween Forum visitors?
Where's the toilet?
I have managed to scare some such visitors who have found their way to my place...sometimes I wasn't trying to do that either.
My workshop is several blocks away from my house but it's in a very quiet part of a very quiet town and a creek runs passed it but it doesn't really count as "Plumbing".
My inspirations, dreams, make my plans not fit with my workspace probably half of the time.
"The best laid plans of mice & men often run asunder."
All we can do is try.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Terra said:


> What do you all think of this? I was in Home Depot and the tool guy showed me this. I thought it could come in handy building props. It says it scrapes (_like peeling apart glued items_), sands into tight corners/edges, grinds and cuts wood, drywall and grout. It is like a tiny _*oscillating*_ saw. It's $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see an infomercial all the time for a thing cALLED A "multimaster". Looks like the dremel, but has a lot more attachments. Might pick one up myself! Looks really easy to use.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

rnrkid said:


> So you're starting soon, huh? Sounds like a race!


Alright, here's the progress as of now. Painted the foundation cement walls with two coats of Drylok (_that was a BIG job_), then two coats of dark gold paint. Then built three shelving units and a tool shelf. Finished up with pegboard walls, a workbench and three 6 foot tables. 

This is fun....*BEFORE*:










*AFTER:*










Whew! <Terra drops from exhaustion>


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

looks nice I guess I need to get off my butt and build mine now. So I don't see any plugins.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Terra said:


> My Dad gave me one and I've never took the time to think how I could use it. To save workshop budget money, I think I'll set this up as my drill press and give it a try.
> 
> I believe I will go ahead and get the Multi-Max. It has a flush cut attachment that I could have used 20 times in the past...
> 
> ...


Just a thought saw this idea at a freinds workshop think I'm going to try it and may a thought for you;the sanding area he enclosed with plastic like a booth and sands in there keeps the saw dust,foam etc from getting all over everything else.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, yeah no electrical plug-ins yet  But, the budget is really tight, so for now I think I'm going to use extension cords. Eventually, I hope to get the electrical, a sink, better lighting and a dust control system in. 

Even with me building all the tables, workbench and shelving with 2X4's, screws, chip board and plywood (_and Drylok and paint plus pegboard_) so far it's cost about $800. So, the electrician and the plumbing for a sink is pushed off until the budget lightens up a bit. But, I'm not complaining. I'm so glad I was able to even eek out all this. In April, we have a community garage sale so the proceeds for that will go for the rest of the to-do's. 

With that said, I can now organize all my tools on the pegboards and shelves. Yippie! No more having them lined up along the floor and building props on a broken door on two old sawhorses


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Good idea for that! I was going to do a similiar idea for the spray painting booth (_a shower cutain and an exhaust fan out the window_).


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a top notch job.....man I wish we had basements here in San Antono. just have to make do with half of the garage.....


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks wonderful to me, you guys are so lucky to have basements.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Terra if you watch HD and Lowe's and ask the people back in the kitchen center I have found scratched and dented sinks and cabinets for almost free(cheap) and even if you do hook it up now you'll have it when your ready.I have been doing that for my new house and it has saved a ton of money.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks great Terra! Wish I had the floor space for that. Gotta say the door bench was nice, though. The grooves keep the screws from rolling onto the floor


----------



## uncle (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy, I wish I had that kind of space. I have to move things around ifI want to work on anything.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*uncle,* well you may not have the space but at least you've got the tools  That is what I'm needing now. 

*rnrkid,* you are so right, those grooves did exactly that so that was kind of nice...heh.

*Darkstar and oldsguy350*, I do love having a basement (_my first_). We purposely tried to find a house with an unfinished basement to keep some flexibility for the future. After 4 years we've found a use...a workshop!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I wanted to update everyone of how the build turned out......AWESOME! Been working on it all winter and have been outfitting it this spring. Except for still needing a sink and better lights, I'm calling this baby done!

So, after gathering all the great ideas you all gave me I sat down and wrote the plan I posted up-thread. Then I cleaned out the basement, painted the walls and put up peg board. Then, the big work: built a workbench, three tables, two rolling carts and four shelves. I put in a dust control system, airlines and organized all my tools and stuff. Yesterday I got around to making a tour video of *'Terra's Lair.'* So, what do you all think? 

[video=youtube;P_u97nBB0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_u97nBB0Rw[/video]


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it wrong for me to be this envious?? 

Absolutely fantastic. What a dream come true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I think I am ENVIOUS!!! love the organization!!! I spend most of my time LOOKING for stuff and by the time I find it, I forget why I needed it! BTW, your shop is bigger than my house. I am so jealous.
But, I LOVE IT!!! great job!!!
Cathy


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Terra, so were's the airbrush station.........  Nice set up,you GO girl !! So when do we all come over for donuts,coffee & make'n take ? Next week ok with everyone.....?.......LOL


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ha ha, yeah...sure. Everyone over at my house next week, I'll have the wine, who's bringing the beer!?

The airbrush station seems to be my main spot 'cause I think I'm gonna love that thing! By the way, I forgot to mention the other station is for soldering/glue gunning.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Terra said:


> Ha ha, yeah...sure. Everyone over at my house next week, I'll have the wine, who's bringing the beer!?
> 
> The airbrush station seems to be my main spot 'cause I think I'm gonna love that thing! By the way, I forgot to mention the other station is for soldering/glue gunning.


Now,now, wine & beer doesn't go good with power tool & glue guns......   & definitely not with an airbrush
.......... after a 6 pack, nothing is sacred from airbrushing.....LOL....oops there goes the cat....  
Hmmmmm would look good with a few skulls & a flame job...LOL ( just kidding about painting my cat ).....now the dog...............


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

After watching you walk around showing your work area, I now know what my garage is missing..... space to walk around in.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I am utterly jealous....Even though i have a decent workshop...










Spare bits and pieces, tools, and other misc items in boxes on left...
Giant saw in middle...
Tools on left ( Out of shot)....

More pics on way..

Ruggerz


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Love your work shop I wish my that my work shop had that much room.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

That is one fantastic set-up, Terra...I'm shedding a tear at the comparison of your wonderful setup to my crowded, claustrophobic corner of my garage.

Great idea with running the airhose to the airbrush - although, you've eliminated the fun of having the compressor 5 feet behind you, and kicking in at 11:30 at night after working on props for the last few hours. Talk about needing to kick-start your heart.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. Your compliments mean a lot to me  This was a *BIG *project and I am glad that I can get going full speed on the props now.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Terra said:


> Good idea for that! I was going to do a similiar idea for the spray painting booth (_a shower cutain and an exhaust fan out the window_).


You're gonna want to get an explosion-proof fan for that, or KABLOOEY!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> You're gonna want to get an explosion-proof fan for that, or KABLOOEY!


Seriously?! I'm just thinking of painting with a spray can occasionally. Could I really have a fire?


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

MUST have lots of natural light and at least one 220 outlet. Heat and air would be great, too, plus an exhaust fan. Terra, you can check out my last blog post on the organization thing. I've gotten a full potter's setup crammed in there since the post, but it seems to be working out. I, like all of us, wish for more space and toys to fill it with!
ShellHawk's Nest: Garage of Doom Revisited


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Garage Disco Inferno*



Terra said:


> Could I really have a fire?


--Famous Last Words


You certainly could have a fire. Depending on how much you spray, of course.

Maybe a belt-driven fan would do the trick for you. But if you do have a fire, watch out! Built up spray paint residue burns like mad. Especially if not very dry. Keep a chem fire extinguisher handy!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

A double sink and buckets for mixing mache and monster mud.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Shellhawk*, thanks for the link. Yes, I really do need more light. I have the occasional overhead single bulb and next time I'm in Home Depot I'm gonna look for what other overhead lighting I could use. Was thinking of just simple 4' florescent lighting. 

*IslandCryptKeeper, *that's a good point. I may have a similar fire hazed with having the Shopvac doing dust control. I'll get an extinguisher down there and keep a closer eye on things _(plus empty out the Shopvac more often)._ Thanks.

*djchrisbaker,* TOTALLY! I need a sink  Early on I had a plumper come out and he told me that it would be about $400 to put a utility sink in. Was a little past the budget. Now I'm finding that running water and sink could really come in handy. I'm doing paper mache right now and *MAN!* what-a-mess.  My kitchen sink is looking pretty rough right now 

*Now* I have the extra buckets for mixing MM and things. They on are one of the shelves. Learned that lesson when I made Beloved. I had nowhere to mix the 5 gal of drywall compound with the 1 gallon of latex paint. That's how I discovered the 4 to 1 ratio. Out of necessity. But, in the end, I liked that thinner ratio because it showed more of the dress' details.


----------

